# How to tell if pre or post bs deposit



## Sue S (May 29, 2006)

Is there any way of knowing if your deposit was pre- or post-bs?  I just can't remember when I deposited my Lowveld Lodge week but I'm about to deposit my 2007 week and would like to know if it's worth a comparison between them.


----------

